# Militec-1 Dry Synthetic Lubricant



## Gamikatsu (Sep 5, 2011)

"An honest review by an American Airmen"

Two years ago, I was deployed to Bagram Afghanistan.  Upon Arrival I was issued a Beretta M9 Pistol, chambered in 9mm.  The weapon when issued to me, was completely clogged full of dust and grime, and required a full cleaning by the issuing armorer before i would even accept the weapon.  After recieving the now clean weapon, I took great care to keep it clean, myself being a gun owner who doesn't sleep with a dirty weapon in my home.  I found that no matter how often i cleaned it, the dirt dust and grime from normal carry, was clogging my weapon up in a matter of hours... and the only way to remedy this was to leave the gun bone dry, with no lubrication period.  After discussing this with some friends i had made, one of them handed me a small white bottle, and told me to look up the instructions online, and use it.  That bottle Said Militec-1.  I took that Bottle back to my office, and i proceeded to completely clean my weapon with rubbing alcohol inside and out.  once it was dry, I followed the instructions, however slightly altered.  Instead of Firing the weapon to get it warm, i tossed it in a small Pizza Oven we had, at 175 degrees.  Figuring the all metal gun would be able to handle the heat, i didn't have a problem with this.  After applying the militec, heating, re applying, and re heating... I was able to tell a noticable difference from the way the weapon felt.  It smoothed down like butter.  Racking the slide on that M9 I was sure it was a kimber in disquise.  After that initial application, my weapon required no more than a light dusting, every 2 or 3 days.   After i got home from that deployment, i wrote the company.  I Thanked them in my entirity, and purchased a large bottle of it.  I Treat every single one of my dozen or so firearms, with it.  From Glocks to my Mossberg, to my Winchester model 70 featherweight.  Speaking of my featherweight, I took it shooting two days ago.  My featherweight was plagued for a long time, of being fouled out after 5 to 10 rounds, and accuracy suffered greatly.  I chased accuracy in my rifle past the 3rd or 4th shot, and wrote it off to, well... its a featherweight, and it isn't designed to be a target rifle.    the first 3 shots were on target, and tight.  But after that, they opened up greatly.  After treating with Militec-1 i am able to accuratly place 10 to 20 rounds at a time, with the barrel being extremly hot to the touch.  All being said, after i shot it the other day, i pulled the bolt out to clean the barrel.  i peered through the barrel, and after knowing this gun NOW after being treated, was not surprised to find that the barrel was as shiny as the day it was made.  i pulled a patch with a drop or two of Militec-1 through the barrel, and only a slight hint of a grey ring on the patch.  The second patch was completely free of materials to my naked eye.  Militec-1 has reduced the fouling in my rifle to near nothing.  It has also caused my velocities to go up a few FPS and my group size has shrank, in all weapons minus one.  My Glock 23 .40 S&W does NOT like having militec-1 inside the barrel.  I do not know why but when treated the groups open up to a 2foot by 2 foot square at 10 yds, and several rounds keyholed at said range.  I do not blame the lube, but more so the design of the rifling in the Glocks barrel.  I can only assume and I have zero real information to back this up, but the octagonal rifling, when treated with Militec-1 may not be grabbing the bullet enough to stabilize it properly.  In this case, it may be reducing friction too drastically and having a negative impact.  I scrubbed the barrel out many times with a bronze brush, and Hoppes #9 and placed many many rounds through it before it started shooting right again.   This is just my experiences with it, and others may have experienced this same situation, or they didn't.   I am a Militec-1 customer, and will forever be one, until it is no longer sold.  And if I ever catch word that they are shutting down their doors, i will buy a lifetime supply, which suprrisingly isn't much.  The  1 OZ bottle I keep in my gun cleaning kit has lasted me well in 2 years, and is still 1/2 full.  Thats regular application on all my firearms.  I also use Militec-1 on all my tools, fishing reels, Air tools, door hinges, ETC.  I keep several bottles on hand, for use all over the house.  I even use it to lube the blades on an electric hair trimmer.  Their is only one place I am not impressed with Militec-1 and that is its rust preventative capabilities.  Being a dry lubricant, it does not prevent rust.  However, i have used it with very good results as a wet lube, or penetrating oil, and it works quite well for this, and if you leave a surface wet with Militec-1 it will prevent rust and corrosion.  Try Militec-1 and you will NOT BE disapointed.

SSgt Edward Duplantis, USAF.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 7, 2011)

Militec sent me about 300 of the 1 oz. bottles and 10 of the large bottles when I went to Iraq in 2006.  All for free and free paid shipping.  I distro'ed it out to troops and the supply guys in the Brigade since CLP just wasn't working.  

I loved it!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2011)

I have referred many a friends over in IRAQ/AFG to them and they have indeed shipped free bottles over thier as well.  I Can't possibly imagine other companies doing that... considering this, they sent 300 bottles as you claim, figure 6-8 bucks a bottle... how much did they set themselves back in proffit... Definate bonus in my book.

Every Day In The USA Is Armed Forces Appreciation Day!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm inclined to support merchants who support the men & women who defend us.


----------

